# MBTA transit card



## Rob720 (Aug 1, 2014)

Anyone have any valuable info on MBTA transit police ? Got my card emailed today. Any information is helpful


----------



## cvboy (Nov 12, 2007)

.. congrats, good luck in the process.. How many officers they looking to hire?


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

Their current academy class is scheduled to graduate in I believe September. So I would expect a quick time table, with a next possible class in November.


----------



## Three-Mike (Aug 30, 2011)

The next class generally starts the Monday after graduation.

Expect them to hire 10 to 15.

Good luck.


----------



## cvboy (Nov 12, 2007)

MBTA sent bunch of cards on Monday. Looking to hire 16 for March academy...


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

what is the starting pay?


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

$13.47 hour 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

j809 said:


> $13.47 hour
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you serious?

Holy shit that's awful.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Otto (Apr 4, 2009)

wwonka said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> Holy shit that's awful.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Gotta thread jack here: Back in the day, when I went through the academy, the take home was something like $196 a week. I thought I had died and gone to heaven. Could not, for the life of me, figure out what I would do with all the $$. 
How times have changed.

And yes, i am a dinosaur.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

I just totally made that shit up. Whatever it pays , you should Be glad that you might have the opportunity to get this job. Some people forget about some sacrifice so their lives will be better in the future. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

I know they pay for a portion of their academy by having it deducted from their check.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Or put it on the credit card


----------

